# Hell Hath No Fury Like a Cowardly AG Scorned.



## thirteenknots (Oct 5, 2021)

Oh my, pass up he for AG and he will weaponize all to thwart 
the rights of all parents to raise their children Free of Lies and Hate.


----------

